# Sleigh Bells the app - FREE - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 12



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 12, 2013)

From today (12th December) we will be offering a daily deal starting at 10:am CET each day in the run up to Christmas.

If you don't want to miss a deal, you can check out http://www.sonokinetic.net/twelve-days-christmas/ each day

Today's special deal is:


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 13, 2013)

*60% off Aliye - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 2*

For 1 day only ...


----------



## Udo (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: 60% off Aliye - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 2*



Sonokinetic BV @ Fri Dec 13 said:


> For 1 day only ...


I'm not impressed, I bought it exactly 2 weeks ago with only 40% off .... :(


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 13, 2013)

You're not impressed with the deal, Udo? Or not impressed with the library?


----------



## zakufan (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: 60% off Aliye - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 2*

I bought it last week when it was 40% too :oops:


----------



## 1stClass2dRateComposer (Dec 13, 2013)

That makes it 19 Euros. Hard to pass up.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 13, 2013)

Man, I could not pass this up! Downloading now.


----------



## drumman (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: 60% off Aliye - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 2*

So little time left. I don't really need vocals, but this sounds so cool. Is it worth the no-brainer price even if I only use it once this decade?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: 60% off Sultan Drums - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 3*

For 1 day only ... To avoid any confusion, the displayed price on check out is the price for the day, no discount code needs to be applied.


----------



## synapse21 (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: 60% off Sultan Drums - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 3*

Grabbed Sultan Drums this morning - excited to check it out! I don't mind loop libraries when they have so much flexibility.

- Rodney


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: 60% off Sultan Drums - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 3*

You have the individual instruments too, to play with, not just loops. Nicely recorded.


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah, grabbed this a while back; really happy with it!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 15, 2013)

*Delphi for €9 - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 4*

For 1 day only Delphi is €9 euro, normal price is €59.90


----------



## Ron Snijders (Dec 15, 2013)

Sounds good! I'm running into a small problem when buying, though.

When I fill in my VAT ID, I get an error saying it's invalid. When I remove the country code, it no longer does that, but it doesn't exclude tax either. I went all the way to the Paypal login screen, but there it's still showing tax. It's less than two euros, but if there's a bug in your shopping cart, I thought you might want to know


----------



## tmm (Dec 15, 2013)

Just picked up Delphi... I'd been eyeing it for a while, and couldn't pass it up at that price. Thanks Sono!


----------



## woodsdenis (Dec 15, 2013)

Wish they would put up Aliye again, I was confused by the pricing on the site as were others


----------



## njO (Dec 15, 2013)

Delphi is really nice, and I especially like the gentle sound of the Phorminx harp.

Nils Johan


----------



## Ron Snijders (Dec 15, 2013)

Ron Snijders @ Sun 15 Dec said:


> Sounds good! I'm running into a small problem when buying, though.
> 
> When I fill in my VAT ID, I get an error saying it's invalid. When I remove the country code, it no longer does that, but it doesn't exclude tax either. I went all the way to the Paypal login screen, but there it's still showing tax. It's less than two euros, but if there's a bug in your shopping cart, I thought you might want to know



And taken care of. I had no idea Sonokinetic are as Dutch as I am! (Which, under Dutch VAT law means they can't deduct VAT, but I'll have to claim it back from our tax office.)


----------



## Penthagram (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Delphi for €9 - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 4*

Same problem with VAT here. I want to pick up Aliye, but send a ticket to support. i will buy delphi, but i lost the train of aliye.

It seems an error of the web ...but no idea.


----------



## jtenney (Dec 15, 2013)

This is a STEAL at 9 euros!! I almost bought it back in the day at 59!!! Thanks, Rob and everyone at Sonokinetic!!!

happy holidays,
John


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 16, 2013)

*Qanun for €20 - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 5*

For one day only ...







http://www.sonokinetic.net/twelve-days-christmas/


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Qanun for €20 - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 5*



Sonokinetic BV @ Mon Dec 16 said:


> For one day only ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in 8) Grabbed Delphi yesterday but missed the earlier ones 8(


----------



## voxhumana (Dec 17, 2013)

I've beaten the Sonokinetic post! 

The new one is Tutti for $79 Euro... I had resisted until now, but that one completely suckered me. Downloading as we speak.


----------



## Daniel James (Dec 17, 2013)

Tutti for £80 (including UK Tax) is a steal! I am all over that 

-DJ


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 17, 2013)

*Tutti for €79 - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 6*

Ho ho ho 

and for one day only ...


----------



## Celador (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Tutti for €79 - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 6*



Sonokinetic BV @ Tue Dec 17 said:


> Ho ho ho
> 
> and for one day only ...



Sigh! Bought it for 40% off. If I only had known before...


----------



## voxhumana (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Tutti for €79 - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 6*



Celador @ Tue Dec 17 said:


> Sigh! Bought it for 40% off. If I only had known before...



Hey I paid full price for Sultan Drums. No regrets, I needed it. But seeing it on sale stung a little. Getting Tutti has softened the blow though.


----------



## Celador (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Tutti for €79 - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 6*

Ooops! I am such an idiot :oops: . I did not buy Tutti, I did buy Vivace. Bought so much stuff in the last days that I confuse names.

Just my luck Vivace will be on sale tomorrow .


----------



## TMRodrigues (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Tutti for €79 - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 6*

Oh Gee.
Tough time to be out of money right now! :|


----------



## benmrx (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Tutti for €79 - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 6*

At this price, Tutti really seems like a 'no-brainer' purchase, but I'm just wondering if you already have Symphobia, is Tutti going to bring anything new to the table in regards to orchestral effects?


----------



## eschroder (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes. Great prices for all the patches you get. To me, it added a whole new set of cacophony. Worked perfectly on my video game projects, plus Brian Tyler likes to use it in Sleepy Hallow =]


----------



## tmm (Dec 17, 2013)

BTW, Delphi sounds awesome, exactly what I was hoping for (and more). I bought it for the percussion / lyre, and it has not dissapointed. That Megalon Tympanon is beastly, and I love the detail in the Krotala.

... patiently waiting for the Ney and Sultan Strings...


----------



## Polarity (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Tutti for €79 - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 6*

Really waiting for "Tutti"! 
gotcha now! :mrgreen: 

well I always wondered myself too if "Tutti" covers the Risers and Clusters FX of Symphobia... or there are still missing some useful ones.

PS: downloading at double the speed of Connect (Spitfire's products) :mrgreen:


----------



## Astronaut FX (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Tutti for €79 - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 6*

Only six days left...any chance Da Capo will be one of the offerings? Pretty please? I've been really good all year long!


Oh, and Carousel too!


----------



## The Darris (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Tutti for €79 - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 6*

**HEADS UP EVERYONE**

If you aren't on their facebook page then you should know that none of there 'licensed' kontakt products will be on sale during this 12 days of Christmas awesomeness. This means that Vivace and Minimal are not going to be there. But rest assured, there are still many other great libraries that can still show up in this final week. Happy holidays guys, I can't wait to buy more of their products!!


----------



## blougui (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Tutti for €79 - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 6*

Thanx The Darris for pointing that out.

Too bad for Minimal... :( 

The De Stijl interface was a neat idea - and node to a famous and reverred Dutch art movement. I really enjoy their covers as well.


----------



## Bobbylala (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Tutti for €79 - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 6*

I spent almost 24 hours trying to resist buying Tutti, having already spent a fair amount of money in the last few weeks. I caved with about five minutes remaining. Downloading now! Thanks for the great deal Sonokinetic!

My credit card is really wishing everyone would stop having such awesome sales...


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 18, 2013)

*60% off Tigris and Euphrates - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 7*

For 1 day only. The price you see on checkout is the price for the day, no discount code is required.

http://www.sonokinetic.net/twelve-days-christmas/


----------



## voxhumana (Dec 18, 2013)

Given the amount of kid's TV I am doing, a special deal on Carousel would be very nice


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Dec 18, 2013)

I bit on Tutti. Had my eye on it forever, and I just couldn't muster the willpower to resist. :D


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 18, 2013)

Ian Dorsch @ Wed Dec 18 said:


> I bit on Tutti. Had my eye on it forever, and I just couldn't muster the willpower to resist. :D


Same here. Resistance was futile.


----------



## MMMusic (Dec 18, 2013)

I ended up buying Tutti too, and really like the concept of the library - the score excerpts are a unique feature.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 19, 2013)

*Da Capo €99.90 - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 8*

For 1 day only. The price you see on checkout is the price for the day, no discount code is required.

http://www.sonokinetic.net/twelve-days-christmas/


----------



## bbunker (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Da Capo €99.90 - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 8*

Oh no. I was worried this would happen. 100 Euros for Da Capo. I managed to hold off everything else. Even 10 Euros for Greek Goodies. This is a bridge too far.

Well done, Sonokinetic. You've broken me. I'll haul my shattered husk to the checkout now.


----------



## TGV (Dec 19, 2013)

I got it in the last sales, for €20 more, and I say: get it! Now!!


----------



## ProtectedRights (Dec 19, 2013)

Got it. You made me an offer that I can't refuse :D


----------



## voxhumana (Dec 19, 2013)

Damn damn damn damn damn. 

I swore I would not buy anything during this sale but so far I'm 2 out of 8 (this and Tutti, and regretting not getting Delphi).


----------



## AC986 (Dec 19, 2013)

TGV @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> I got it in the last sales, for €20 more, and I say: get it! Now!!



TGV do you use all the sections in it? I read somewhere that some sections were maybe a little weak? All section good to go? TIA>Adrian.


----------



## ProtectedRights (Dec 19, 2013)

Only thing that bothers me so far is that the room mics samples have their reverb tails fade out very quickly. That's sort of a bit dopey, to record the room mics so you have the natural reverb in the samples, but then cut their tails so you need another reverb on it. I guess keeping the tails would have blown up the gigabytes pretty significantly, but what the heck nowadays with terabyte disks? It surely would have sounded awesome with full recorded reverb tails.


----------



## TGV (Dec 19, 2013)

It's not perfect. I'm making a track with it these days (too little time!), and sometimes the tail gets a bit in the way, and the transitions are not perfect, but it you tailor the length of the notes (or the gaps between), and the lowest strings octave has doubled basses and celli, and the individual instrument ranges are limited, etc., but it sounds quite decent in a mix. It's not a library that will give you a perfect mock-up in little time, but it can do surprisingly much.

@ProtectedRights: I'm adding late reflections with another plugin, as I didn't like the built-in IR, and both ValhallaRoom and a convolution plugin (Reverberate, but just using convolution) work well.


----------



## audiothing (Dec 19, 2013)

Just bought Da Capo, can't wait to check it out!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 20, 2013)

*60% off Shahrazad - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 9*

For 1 day only. The price you see on checkout is the price for the day, no discount code is required.

http://www.sonokinetic.net/twelve-days-christmas/


----------



## voxhumana (Dec 20, 2013)

All I want now is Carousel and my Christmas will be perfect...


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Dec 20, 2013)

Shahrazad bagged.


----------



## tmm (Dec 20, 2013)

Ooooh... that's an old-time favorite on my to-buy list I'd forgotten about. I may have to cave on my no-more-sample-buying-this-year policy.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 21, 2013)

*75% off H.I.P.P - €25 - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 10*

For 1 day only. The price you see on checkout is the price for the day, no discount code is required.

http://www.sonokinetic.net/twelve-days-christmas/


----------



## AC986 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: 75% off H.I.P.P - €25 - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 10*

Ach! No single hits. :|


----------



## Astronaut FX (Dec 21, 2013)

voxhumana @ Fri Dec 20 said:


> All I want now is Carousel and my Christmas will be perfect...



+1 for Carousel…hint, hint, nudge, nudge (Tocatta would be good too)


----------



## Vovique (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: 75% off H.I.P.P - €25 - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 10*

Ney and Mallets would be awesome as well!))


----------



## JE Martinsen (Dec 21, 2013)

Vovique @ Sat Dec 21 said:


> Ney and Mallets would be awesome as well!))



Yes indeed! Please, Sonokinetic..?


----------



## bdr (Dec 21, 2013)

Fantastic sale guys.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 22, 2013)

*Voices of Israel for €20 - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 11*

For 1 day only. The price you see on checkout is the price for the day, no discount code is required.

http://www.sonokinetic.net/twelve-days-christmas/


----------



## AC986 (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Voices of Israel for €20 - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas - Day 11*

Fantastic. If it wasn't for Jewish people, we wouldn't have Christmas. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 23, 2013)

For 1 day only, get Sleigh Bells the iOS app for free from the app store

http://www.sonokinetic.net/twelve-days-christmas/






Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you all from the entire Sonokinetic team!


----------



## voxhumana (Dec 23, 2013)

No Carousel, Ney or Toccata. 

Now it's not like I didn't do (very) well out of this sale, but surely there is some country where they celebrate the 15 or even 20 days of Christmas? Or even Chanukkah? Ramadan? Festivus? Saturnalia?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 23, 2013)

voxhumana @ Mon Dec 23 said:


> No Carousel, Ney or Toccata.
> 
> Now it's not like I didn't do (very) well out of this sale, but surely there is some country where they celebrate the 15 or even 20 days of Christmas? Or even Chanukkah? Ramadan? Festivus? Saturnalia?



Haa haa 

We have some fantastic new projects already in production that will make an appearance in 2014. More news on them soon, 2014 is going to be a great vintage o-[][]-o


----------



## kaiyoti (Dec 23, 2013)

Honestly, bit bummed about the 12th day... expecting something big... equivalent to 12 drummers drumming for the 12th day of Christmas. I also use Android so these ios apps aren't so useful for me

Nevertheless, there were some excellent deals! Thanks Sonokinetic. I'll be keeping an eye out on you guys.


----------



## tmm (Dec 23, 2013)

voxhumana @ Mon Dec 23 said:


> No... Ney?



A little disappointed on this one, too. But, still quite thankful for the great deal on Delphi, thanks again!


----------



## JE Martinsen (Dec 23, 2013)

I was hoping I'd get my first Sonokinetic sample library during this sale but no Ney for me.. :roll: 

Oh well, it's a nice gesture to offer those two apps for free and the products offered during these 12 days has been very generously discounted, so my hat off to you!

I wish you all the best in 2014, Sonokinetic!

Merry christmas and a happy new year! o-[][]-o


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 23, 2013)

thanks Sonokinetic, great sale!  

but i've had no success downloading Sleighbells, tried via Payloader(says error) as well as direct dl(frozen doesn't start) maybe the severs are jammed, will try in the morning.


----------



## mac4d (Dec 23, 2013)

itunes store says it's $0.99. Not a big deal, I don't need it.

I did get Delphi, that should be fun.


----------

